# Passap 2/4 color changer



## debbiembates (Jul 23, 2013)

I recently received an old Passap E6000. I can't get the color changers to work. The jaws on the back lock don't open to load the yarn eyelet. I live in Denver, CO and need to know if there are any repair shops in Colorado.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Before you go looking for a repair shop......What your machine probably needs is a deep cleaning.....When these machines have not been used or stored for long periods of time......the old grease/oil solidifies.....in turn ...it 'freezes' the moving parts.....
I had this same problem with my front lock when I bought my DM80 .... If you have a Walmart nearby......go buy ....Hoppe's Elite Gun Cleaner....it is a synthetic cleaning lubricant....comes in a 2fl.oz. spray bottle......You should also buy the Hoppe's Gun Oil......(There are other brand names that people use....this is just my preference) ......
On the back lock......open the jaw mechanism....and spray the mechanism generously with the cleaner.....Open and close the jaws manually a few times.....Let it sit for 30 minutes......Again open and close jaws manually....Now try running the lock to the color changer to pick-up the feeding eyelet.....The jaws should open....If not ....repeat above.....If it functions as it should.....Wipe the jaws with clean cloth...and place a few drops of the oil on the moving parts......


----------



## Heyelie (Mar 27, 2012)

wow, you're good


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Tallie is good, I agree. May I also suggest ...

There should be a white plastic strip called a "curved cam" screwed to the back rail that opens the jaws. If the back metal rail is visible all the way to the color changer, then it's missing. Look in your accessories for it. It's about 4 inches long and half an inch wide, four screw holes, smooth on front, wider and curved on the upper right. You'd have to take off the color changer to slide it on and screw it down.


----------



## jp75 (Mar 3, 2014)

After a long storage, I have disassembled, cleaned, and reassembled my Passap DM80. I am having difficulty with the curved cam. It fits on the back rail perfectly, but when I try to tighten the screws, nothing happens. There doesn't appear to be anything for the screws to tighten into. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

jp75 said:


> After a long storage, I have disassembled, cleaned, and reassembled my Passap DM80. I am having difficulty with the curved cam. It fits on the back rail perfectly, but when I try to tighten the screws, nothing happens. There doesn't appear to be anything for the screws to tighten into. What am I doing wrong?


In the recess of the rail there are 3 machined screw holes... 
Seat the 'curved cam' as you see in the picture....Place the screws in the cam holes...Let the front metal plate(of the curved cam)drop slightly...In other words do not hold onto that metal plate when you are tightening the screws...Hold the cam in place at the top while screwing it in...
Don't know why this makes a difference.....but it works..


----------



## jp75 (Mar 3, 2014)

After a long storage, I have disassembled, cleaned, and reassembled my Passap DM80. I am having difficulty with the curved cam. It fits on the back rail perfectly, but when I try to tighten the screws, nothing happens. There doesn't appear to be anything for the screws to tighten into. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jp75 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks so much for the picture! I tried your suggestion, but am still having problems. I cannot seem to see the three machined holes in the metal rail that you mentioned. Do you have any other ideas I can try?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

jp75 said:


> Thanks so much for the picture! I tried your suggestion, but am still having problems. I cannot seem to see the three machined holes in the metal rail that you mentioned. Do you have any other ideas I can try?


Forget what I said about there being screw holes in the channel ....I am so sorry....That is what it looked like when I took it apart....This time I took it apart...and put my glasses on!..It's been awhile since I put the machine together..
There is a rod(see pics) that sits in the channel that has the 3 holes that you screw into...The rod is approx. 3.75cm long..
I just looked at Passaps' installation diagrams(which are horrible)....and you should locate the rod in the corresponding 'color changer' channel......
Let me know how it goes...


----------



## jp75 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I found that rod when I was taking the machine apart, but had totally forgotten about it! I now have the curved cam installed; it tightened quite easily when I had the rod in place!! I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help! (And I can TOTALLY relate to the glasses issue!) Now back to getting my machine back in working order!!


----------



## jp75 (Mar 3, 2014)

It has literally been years since I have touched my knitting machine. I THINK I have everything back in working order now, but I am having difficulty with ... of all things!! ... the cast on!!
I am attempting a racking cast on. I have orange strippers in, sport weight yarn, a size 4.5/4.5 and an N/N setting on the locks, and the 4 edge springs are in place on closed needles. I am attempting to knit the first practice piece in the duo 80 handbook. I have 22 needles up on each bed, with the furthest needle on the left on front and the furthest right needle on the back bed. When I rack once to the left and pass the lock from right to left, everything is fine - the yarn zigzags from needle to needle and from bed to bed. After completely clearing all the needles and racking once to the right, when I pass the lock from left to right, all the stitches are dumped. What am I forgetting or doing wrong? Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

jp75 said:


> It has literally been years since I have touched my knitting machine. I THINK I have everything back in working order now, but I am having difficulty with ... of all things!! ... the cast on!!
> I am attempting a racking cast on. I have orange strippers in, sport weight yarn, a size 4.5/4.5 and an N/N setting on the locks, and the 4 edge springs are in place on closed needles. I am attempting to knit the first practice piece in the duo 80 handbook. I have 22 needles up on each bed, with the furthest needle on the left on front and the furthest right needle on the back bed. When I rack once to the left and pass the lock from right to left, everything is fine - the yarn zigzags from needle to needle and from bed to bed. After completely clearing all the needles and racking once to the right, when I pass the lock from left to right, all the stitches are dumped. What am I forgetting or doing wrong? Any suggestions would be helpful.


 Try this......Leave your strippers out....After doing your zig-zag row...hang the wired cast-on comb and place a weight on each end of the comb....Continue with your cast-on......Put your strippers in after the 3rd or 4th row(if you put them in at the beginning they will hit the comb and you could damage them).....Continue with your knitting...


----------



## jp75 (Mar 3, 2014)

This question has nothing to do with the color changer. I just was wondering if the Hoppe's gun cleaner would be safe to use to clean the back (working part) of the locks as well as the jaws. My machine has been in storage for quite a while. I have cleaned it thoroughly, but the locks make quite a bit of noise (even after oiling), so I thought it might help them, but I don't want to damage them.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

jp75 said:


> This question has nothing to do with the color changer. I just was wondering if the Hoppe's gun cleaner would be safe to use to clean the back (working part) of the locks as well as the jaws. My machine has been in storage for quite a while. I have cleaned it thoroughly, but the locks make quite a bit of noise (even after oiling), so I thought it might help them, but I don't want to damage them.
> 
> Quite safe.....I use the Hoppes' Elite Gun Cleaner....and their Gun Oil on my Passap....as well as my other machines....It is a synthetic-based product(as opposed to petroleum-based) ...and will not harm the plastic parts of your machine...
> Spray with the cleaner liberally and let sit for 10 minutes... Then manipulate the jaws(open and close)....with the locks ...move your dials and levers....You can either repeat(if stiff) or wipe off any excess....and then apply the oil....


----------

